# St. Louis milk bottle



## max503 (Feb 13, 2007)

The bottle is embossed with "Property of D.C.S. Inc.  St. Louis, MO."  It's a 1 qt milk bottle.  It also has the letters D.C.S. embossed around the shoulders of the bottle.  Has a -58 on the bottom.  I actually have several of these.  Also have a 1/2 gallon bottle that is the same. 
 What's something like these worth?


----------



## towhead (Feb 14, 2007)

There really is no set price.  It could be worth more to one person who specifically wants embossed dairy bottles from St Louis.   However, in the big picture, embossed dairy bottles I've sold  average between $7-$10.


----------

